# Another



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

How do you guys post 4 or 5 at a time???

Keith "The Wine Guy"


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You have to host them yourself to do that. The best thing to do if you're uploading them is to REPLY to the first one you posted.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You have to host them yourself to do that. The best thing to do if you're uploading them is to REPLY to the first one you posted. *


Thanks Nick, I'll try next time.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Keith said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Nick, I'll try next time. *


Most excellent. Love those E34s, btw.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Most excellent. Love those E34s, btw.  *


Thanks, this Bmw has been the best one yet, even though it's an automatic. Both of my late 80's 325's were sticks, but as I get older, it's time to chill, plus traffic in the SF/Bay Area is not condusive to sticks, just my opinion.
I must say that if I had a stick, I would get myself it lots of trouble.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Sweet 5! And a V8 on top of that. Hey, do you know if the HP is the same from the E34 to the E39's V8?










Always wondered, never knew. I guess I could look it up, huh?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *Sweet 5! And a V8 on top of that. Hey, do you know if the HP is the same from the E34 to the E39's V8?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and yes, both are 282 hp, stock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

